# Marcia su Roma: 28 ottobre 2017. Forza Nuova. Polemica.



## admin (6 Settembre 2017)

L'estrema destra, Forza Nuova, ha organizzato una marcia su Roma per il prossimo 28 ottobre 2017 contro lo Ius Soli e contro tutti gli stupri fatti da immigranti clandestini. Polemiche da parte della sinistra che vuole vietare la "Marcia dei patrioti".


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Settembre 2017)

Alcuni anni fa, questa forza politica era praticamente inesistente.
Adesso è diventata consistente.
Non passerà molto prima che diventi rilevante a livello elettorale prendendo il 2-3%.
La crescita dei movimenti estremisti e intransigenti fa capire a che livello di non sopportazione sia arrivata la gente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2017)

Perché vietarla? Se non ci sono riferimenti al fascio non vedo perché..sempre tollerante la sinistra..e scommettiamo che qui non ci saranno scontri? Attivisti dei centri sociali permettendo....


----------



## Jaqen (6 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché vietarla? Se non ci sono riferimenti al fascio non vedo perché..sempre tollerante la sinistra..e scommettiamo che qui non ci saranno scontri? Attivisti dei centri sociali permettendo....



Forza Nuova-> fascismo.
Marcia su Roma-> simbolo del fascismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forza Nuova-> fascismo.
> Marcia su Roma-> simbolo del fascismo.



Ma una marcia contro lo ius soli promosso dal governo dove la dovevano fare, a ferrara scusa?

Poi ripeto, la legge non vieta partiti di destra..in realtà è vergognoso che ci sia metà italia che accetta passivamente ste ipotesi di ius soli alla cazzum che sarà il colpo di grazia al popolo italiano (che poi, sotto sotto ce lo meritiamo pure per come abbiamo trattato sto paese)


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2017)

Sempre meglio queste marce di protesta, che le preghiere islamiche che in uno stato laico come il nostro devono essere vietate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2017)

Non riesco a capacitarmi che questo omicidio alla nazione chiamato ius soli sia ancora un argomento attivo dopo mesi. Auguro davvero le cose peggiori a chi ci governa.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché vietarla? Se non ci sono riferimenti al fascio non vedo perché..sempre tollerante la sinistra..e scommettiamo che qui non ci saranno scontri? Attivisti dei centri sociali permettendo....



Va vietata perchè istiga alla discriminazione raziale. Basta leggere il manifesto.
Quelli di Forza Nuova come sempre sono dei fessi, sarebbe bastano indire una manifestazione contro la Ius Soli senza aggiungere sproloqui ed avrebbero avuto molte più adesioni, invece di mostrare come sempre il fianco a chi li critica.


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio queste marce di protesta, che le preghiere islamiche che in uno stato laico come il nostro devono essere vietate.



Eh?


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capacitarmi che questo omicidio alla nazione chiamato ius soli sia ancora un argomento attivo dopo mesi. Auguro davvero le cose peggiori a chi ci governa.



Per ora non ci sono i numeri nonostante qualche sinistriode come il ministro Minniti (ex PCI) spinga. Evidentemente Renzi ha capito che se la fa passare politicamente si tira la zappa sui piedi (tutto qua, di certo non pensa al futuro dei suoi figli).


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Eh?


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Non ho capito il senso di "in uno stato laico dovrebbero essere vietate", dato che: " Lo Stato laico rivendica la propria indipendenza da ogni condizionamento di tipo confessionale e pone tutte le religioni sullo stesso piano di indifferenza, lasciando che le rispettive organizzazioni gestiscano come meglio credono le questioni di fede, purché nel rispetto dell’ordine pubblico e del buon costume." Quindi il discorso in sè non regge. Se lo stato concede loro il permesso di riunirsi per pregare non vedo dove sia il problema.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso di "in uno stato laico dovrebbero essere vietate", dato che: " Lo Stato laico rivendica la propria indipendenza da ogni condizionamento di tipo confessionale e pone tutte le religioni sullo stesso piano di indifferenza, lasciando che le rispettive organizzazioni gestiscano come meglio credono le questioni di fede, purché nel rispetto dell’ordine pubblico e del buon costume." Quindi il discorso in sè non regge. Se lo stato concede loro il permesso di riunirsi per pregare non vedo dove sia il problema.



Art. 8 della Costituzione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2017)

Si chiedessero a che punto ci hanno portato i sinistroidi. Spero che questo sia solo l'inizio


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2017)

in ogni caso queste cose sono inutili, saranno li in 4 gatti. Ovviamente hanno il diritto di farlo


----------



## Otto (6 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché vietarla? Se non ci sono riferimenti al fascio non vedo perché..sempre tollerante la sinistra..e scommettiamo che qui non ci saranno scontri? Attivisti dei centri sociali permettendo....



Perchè loro sono fascisti e la marcia su Roma è un atto che richiama pagine tristi della nostra storia e l'apologia del fascismo è un reato. Avrebbero tutto il diritto di esprimere le loro idee se non inneggiassero al fascismo.
Comunque considera che saranno quattro bischeri, quindi dubito che ci saranno scontri significativi. I problemi potrebbero nascere se qualcuno, pensando di essere simpatico, iniziasse a lanciargli uova, pomodori marci o roba simile come a volte accade in queste manifestazioni ridicole e qualcuno dei fascisti (magari di quelli palestrati e gonfi di steroidi) la prendesse male.
Se proprio non possono fare a meno di rendersi ridicoli... ehm... volevo dire, se proprio devono esprimere le loro "idee", speriamo che non accada nulla e che tutto si risolva in un'oretta o due.

E se devo essere sincero, trovo un pò buffo fare una manifestazione contro gli stupri. Per carità, non fraintendetemi, è ovvio che si tratta di crimini orribili, ma a che serve fare una manifestazione? A sensibilizzare i potenziali stupratori? A far vedere che si è contro le violenze sessuali (come se si potesse essere a favore)?
Allora proporrei di fare una manifestazione contro la cattiveria in generale, così si risolvono tutti i problemi.


----------



## Il Genio (6 Settembre 2017)

Otto ha scritto:


> Perchè loro sono fascisti e la marcia su Roma è un atto che richiama pagine tristi della nostra storia e l'apologia del fascismo è un reato. Avrebbero tutto il diritto di esprimere le loro idee se non inneggiassero al fascismo.
> Comunque considera che saranno quattro* bischeri*, quindi dubito che ci saranno scontri significativi. I problemi potrebbero nascere se qualcuno, pensando di essere simpatico, iniziasse a lanciargli uova, pomodori marci o roba simile come a volte accade in queste manifestazioni* ridicole* e qualcuno dei fascisti (magari di quelli palestrati e gonfi di steroidi) la prendesse male.
> Se proprio non possono fare a meno di rendersi *ridicoli*... ehm... volevo dire, se proprio devono esprimere le loro "idee", speriamo che non accada nulla e che tutto si risolva in un'oretta o due.
> 
> ...




Io sono un ridicolo bischero, non rispetti le mie idee, rispetta me per favore


----------



## Otto (6 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io sono un ridicolo bischero, non rispetti le mie idee, rispetta me per favore



Io ti auguro ogni bene e se ti avessi davanti ti abbraccerei. Non penso che certe cose te le abbia ordinate il dottore.
In linea di massima, sono lontano anni luce da ogni forma di idealismo. E se la faccenda assume connotati violenti e irresponsabili allora non posso avere neanche rispetto della cosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

Tanto poi saranno lì in 35 .


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> in ogni caso queste cose sono inutili, saranno li in 4 gatti. Ovviamente hanno il diritto di farlo



Sentivo le stesse frasi quando Grillo faceva i primi V-day e tutti lo prendevano per il chiulo.
"Si faccia un partito e vediamo quanto voti prende" diceva sprezzante qualcuno.....


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

Forza nuova è il male dei nazionalisti italiani. 
Casapound 100 volte meglio sia come idee che soprattutto come attività sociali, e difatti sta aumentando sempre più i sui consensi.
Ciò non significa che io voti CPI


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso di "in uno stato laico dovrebbero essere vietate", dato che: " Lo Stato laico rivendica la propria indipendenza da ogni condizionamento di tipo confessionale e pone tutte le religioni sullo stesso piano di indifferenza, lasciando che le rispettive organizzazioni gestiscano come meglio credono le questioni di fede, *purché nel rispetto dell’ordine pubblico e del buon costume*." Quindi il discorso in sè non regge. Se lo stato concede loro il permesso di riunirsi per pregare non vedo dove sia il problema.



Adunarsi nei pressi del Colosseo non è buon costume e non rispetta l'ordine pubblico. Poi immagina il fetore, bisogna scappare.

L'Islam comunque non è compatibile con la nostra costituzione.

E non è nemmeno vero che c'è libertà di culto in Italia. Le "sette sataniche" per esempio non mi pare siano legali. L'Islam dovrebbe essere vietato in quanto Malefico.

E mi piacerebbe sapere perchè quelli di sinistra qui difendono tanto i musulmani. Come se foste alleati. Su che base?


----------



## Otto (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Adunarsi nei pressi del Colosseo non è buon costume e non rispetta l'ordine pubblico. Poi immagina il fetore, bisogna scappare.
> 
> L'Islam comunque non è compatibile con la nostra costituzione.
> 
> ...



Non si difendono le religioni, si difende la libertà individuale. Come tra l'altro è attestato nella nostra costituzione. 
Si può anche essere satanisti, non è mica un problema. L'importante è che si rispettino le leggi dello Stato, proprio come fanno tantissimi islamici perfettamente integrati da tantissimo tempo.
E con tutto il rispetto e in assoluta amicizia, ti invito informarti un pò di più o anche solo a guardare il mondo con più curiosità e senza paura, così vedresti molte meno cose malefiche a giro. Fidati funziona.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Per difendere la libertà individuale difendete l' Islam? Aahahahah... perchè sono così liberali gli islamici, già.
E dov'è che vedi la libertà individuale in centinaia di persone che occupano suolo pubblico? Io vedo la mia libertà limitata, a favore di un gruppo di Stranieri Invasori, ed è questo che difendete.

E cmq Non rispettano le leggi. Le leggi vengono fatte su misura per loro, vedi la macellazione Halal.

Poi non è una mia idea, sono filosofi e teologi che definiscono l'Islam malefico. Singolarmente i musulmani possono essere brave persone, il problema è quando aumentano di numero mirando a prendere il potere. Sono appunto tollerabili come esigua minoranza, in Europa.
Cerca di essere intellettualmente onesto e non saccente arrogante, fidati funziona.


----------



## Otto (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per difendere la libertà individuale difendete l' Islam? Aahahahah... perchè sono così liberali gli islamici, già.
> E dov'è che vedi la libertà individuale in centinaia di persone che occupano suolo pubblico? Io vedo la mia libertà limitata, a favore di un gruppo di Stranieri Invasori, ed è questo che difendete.
> 
> E cmq Non rispettano le leggi. Le leggi vengono fatte su misura per loro, vedi la macellazione Halal.
> ...


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per difendere la libertà individuale difendete l' Islam? Aahahahah... perchè sono così liberali gli islamici, già.
> E dov'è che vedi la libertà individuale in centinaia di persone che occupano suolo pubblico? Io vedo la mia libertà limitata, a favore di un gruppo di Stranieri Invasori, ed è questo che difendete.
> 
> E cmq Non rispettano le leggi. Le leggi vengono fatte su misura per loro, vedi la macellazione Halal.
> ...



Chi?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Dal punto di vista ateo/liberale potrei citare Richard Dawkins. Che punta il dito sull'illiberalità dell' Islam: anti-gay, anti-trans, anti-libertà femminile, ecc... Dei punti che per un cristiano non sono dei difetti, anzi.
Dovrebbero esserlo per la sinistra atea che invece difende i musulmani con il pretesto della libertà individuale. Ovviamente una contraddizione insormontabile.


----------



## Il Genio (7 Settembre 2017)

Otto ha scritto:


> Io ti auguro ogni bene e se ti avessi davanti ti abbraccerei. Non penso che certe cose te le abbia ordinate il dottore.
> In linea di massima, sono lontano anni luce da ogni forma di idealismo. E se la faccenda assume connotati violenti e irresponsabili allora non posso avere neanche rispetto della cosa.



Non è idealismo e non sarò nemmeno a fare la manifestazione, per mia fortuna ho già le giornate sufficientemente piene, va da sè che sono più vicino a loro che non a Bonino, Kyenge e Boldrini varie.
Mi ha indisposto il tuo modo di etichettare e definire persone e situazione, tutto qua.
Se io definissi nella medesima maniera te e chiunque la pensi come te non sarei corretto, o sbaglio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

E così aiutano il M5S nella sua opera di camuffamento, sappiamo tutti cos'è in realtà 

Heil Beppe


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E così aiutano il M5S nella sua opera di camuffamento, sappiamo tutti cos'è in realtà
> 
> Heil Beppe



Il M5S di destra?! Ma non scherziamo dai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2017)

L'onestà intellettuale del m5s


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'onestà intellettuale del m5s



 ovviamente non si riferisce al nome ! Si riferisce al " simbolo " che essa rappresenta per la destra ultra conservatrice . 

KOLPA della Raggii !!11!11!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ovviamente non si riferisce al nome ! Si riferisce al " simbolo " che essa rappresenta per la destra ultra conservatrice .
> 
> KOLPA della Raggii !!11!11!



Si riferisce alla (vietata) manifestazione organizzata da FN. Ma quando è il m5s ad organizzarla con lo stesso nome, va bene...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si riferisce alla (vietata) manifestazione organizzata da FN. Ma quando è il m5s ad organizzarla con lo stesso nome, va bene...



Tanto è inutile discutere di politica , parliamo di tutt'altro che mi trovo benissimo a parlare con te ma quando si trattano questi argomenti purtroppo vai per la tua tangente ed è impossibile farti ragionare .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'onestà intellettuale del m5s


ahahahahah vero!!! In ogni caso a me di queste marce non importa nulla e non vedo il perchè di tutto questo accanimento.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2017)

succederà casino come al solito perchè si presenteranno appartenenti ai centri sociali ecc ecc

detto questo ho una curiosità da non gran conoscitore di questi partiti/movimenti: che differenza c'è tra Forza Nuova e Casapound? essendo non molti converrebbe che si unissero presumo....visto che non lo fanno ne deduco che ci sia qualche differenza..o no?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2017)

Massimo Morsello, co-fondatore di FN


----------



## Maximo (8 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma una marcia contro lo ius soli promosso dal governo dove la dovevano fare, a ferrara scusa?
> 
> Poi ripeto, la legge non vieta partiti di destra..in realtà è vergognoso che ci sia metà italia che accetta passivamente ste ipotesi di ius soli alla cazzum che sarà il colpo di grazia al popolo italiano (che poi, sotto sotto ce lo meritiamo pure per come abbiamo trattato sto paese)



Chissà come mai con l'avvicinarsi delle elezioni l'argomento Ius soli così caro alla sinistra è stato accantonato e l'acciglienza incondizionata è diventata un più freddo "aiutiamoli a casa loro".
Non c'è bisogno di marciare su Roma, la paura della sinistra di prendersi una bastonata alle prossime politiche è talmente alta che nei prossimi mesi prenderanno provvedimenti sul tema immigranti che nessuno avrebbe immaginato fino ad un mese fa, il buonismo verrà sostituito da un più pragmatico "dobbiamo tenerci la poltrona"


----------



## Eziomare (9 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Massimo Morsello, co-fondatore di FN



Fate tenerezza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Fate tenerezza.



Ecco che spuntano gli anti-italiani, che fanno tutti i seri quando si tratta di (difendere) gli invasori 
mentre non hanno nessuna vergogna di attaccare i propri concittadini, ridendo sfacciatamente di una commemorazione.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ecco che spuntano gli anti-italiani, che fanno tutti i seri quando si tratta di (difendere) gli invasori
> mentre non hanno nessuna vergogna di attaccare i propri concittadini, ridendo sfacciatamente di una commemorazione.



Non ce l'ho con te, ma se posti un brano-celebrazione di un ex terrorista Nar (che peraltro scimmiotta abbastanza miseramente un noto cantautore romano) una qualche reazione goliardica e "caustica" devi pur metterla in conto . Un buon provocatore dovrebbe anche saper incassare.
Per inciso, l'ilarita' era chiaramente riferita al brano in se' e al "sottobosco" che rappresenta, non sono cosi' meschino da ridere della commemorazione in morte di qualcuno, di chiunque si tratti.
Sull' "anti-italiano" soprassiedo, credo si commenti da se'.
Colpa mia comunque, mi ero ripromesso di non bazzicare piu' questa sezione.
Buona continuazione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho con te, ma se posti un brano-celebrazione di un ex terrorista Nar



Per quanto ne sappia non è stato condannato come NAR, non era nei NAR e non era un bombarolo o terrorista.



> (che peraltro *scimmiotta abbastanza miseramente un noto cantautore romano*) una qualche reazione goliardica e "caustica" devi pur metterla in conto . Un buon provocatore dovrebbe anche saper incassare.



Guarda che sono pochissimi gli artisti talmente originali da non riconoscerci una discendenza. Se vuoi trovi una somiglianza in chiunque. Non vedo perchè debba essere degradante avere uno stile somigliante a De Gregori. La musica è fatta di imitazioni, ognuno prende spunto da dove gli pare. Anche Hendrix allora scimmiottava i bluesman.




> Per inciso, l'ilarita' era chiaramente riferita al brano in se' e al "sottobosco" che rappresenta, non sono cosi' meschino da ridere della commemorazione in morte di qualcuno, di chiunque si tratti.



Eh no, tu hai commentato un video chiaramente serio e triste e commemorativo con una grassa risata e pretendi che chi legge il tuo commento riesca a percepire l'ìmmensità delle tue ragioni.



> Sull' "anti-italiano" soprassiedo, credo si commenti da se'.
> Colpa mia comunque, mi ero ripromesso di non bazzicare piu' questa sezione.
> Buona continuazione



Deridere chi ha dedicato anima e corpo per la Patria non certifica l'anti-italianità? 
Okay, magari (non rivolgendomi a te personalmente, che non ti conosco) 
non esattamente anti-italiano, ma per un' Italia lesbica, venduta, stuprata, derisa, invasa, molle, tossica, insomma all'avanguardia sotto questi aspetti, da esempio per il resto del Mondo da globalizzare. Un'orgoglio nazionale come possono avere i liberal/socialisti Svedesi. Peccato che così facendo non rimarrà nulla di Italiano, o Svedese, solo una parvenza, una curiosa fashion, orpelli folkloristici.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Per quanto ne sappia non è stato condannato come NAR, non era nei NAR e non era un bombarolo o terrorista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indovina indovinello: a cosa mi riferisco?

Disturbo dell’interpretazione della realtà. Deriva dall’attribuzione di un significato abnorme a una percezione normale sul piano sensoriale, oppure dalla scoperta di un significato nuovo in un ricordo o in un’idea. Impermeabile a qualsiasi critica o persuasione contraria, si manifesta differentemente a seconda che la sindrome sia acuta o cronica: nella prima tende a essere caotico e mutevole, nella seconda a strutturarsi in un sistema vagamente coerente.

Ora vado a cena. Di nuovo, buona continuazione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Indovina indovinello: a cosa mi riferisco?
> 
> Disturbo dell’interpretazione della realtà. Deriva dall’attribuzione di un significato abnorme a una percezione normale sul piano sensoriale, oppure dalla scoperta di un significato nuovo in un ricordo o in un’idea. Impermeabile a qualsiasi critica o persuasione contraria, si manifesta differentemente a seconda che la sindrome sia acuta o cronica: nella prima tende a essere caotico e mutevole, nella seconda a strutturarsi in un sistema vagamente coerente.
> 
> Ora vado a cena. Di nuovo, buona continuazione.



Tipico del comunista, mettere due parole in croce sghignazzando, poi evadere il confronto e invocare il manicomio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2017)

Nome infelice, ma iniziativa corretta e che non viola alcuna legge.
La stessa legge di apologia del fascismo tanto invocata, nella prassi è stata applicata solo nei casi di tentata ricostituzione di un partito analogo al defunto partito fascista.

Per quanto estremisti, CPI e FN non si possono richiamare direttamente al fascismo, quindi problemi non ce ne sono.

Comunque vedo molta preoccupazione riguardo lo Ius Soli: state tranquilli che l'ultima cosa che la sinistra vuole è approvare questo provvedimento stomachevole sotto elezioni, molti elettori di sinistra sono assolutamente contrari (e ci credo!) e sarebbe un enorme autogol in vista delle prossime consultazioni.

Aspettiamoci piuttosto un ritrovato pragmatismo e un'insperata ostilità al fenomeno migratorio, in vero stile brancapoltrone: l'alfiere Minniti è stato già mandato avanti, vero e proprio "cavallo di Tr(città)oia" della sinistra più trasformista.


----------



## Eziomare (10 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> * Tipico del comunista *, mettere due parole in croce sghignazzando, poi evadere il confronto e invocare il manicomio.



E a quanto pare manifesti pure i sintomi di una sindrome da accerchiamento! 
Sei...macchiettistico 
Non stizzirti se la piglio a ******lla, senza rancore, neppure ci conosciamo, ma dopo aver postato il video di un ex terrorista nero, elevandolo poi ad una sorta di ragguardevole patriota da riverire, mi riesce davvero difficile considerarti seriamente.
Abitiamo due universi paralleli, non finira' il mondo se non ci capiamo.


PS: mai votato a sinistra in vita mia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> E a quanto pare manifesti pure i sintomi di una sindrome da accerchiamento!
> Sei...macchiettistico
> Non stizzirti se la piglio a ******lla, senza rancore, neppure ci conosciamo, ma dopo aver postato il video di un ex terrorista nero,
> elevandolo poi ad una sorta di ragguardevole patriota da riverire, mi riesce davvero difficile considerarti seriamente.
> ...



Non era un terrorista. Venne assolto per la strage di Bologna. L'accusa era di cospirazione e banda armata e non fu estradato dall' Inghilterra per un procedimento penale discutibile.
Se lui è un terrorista allora lo fu anche Guy Fawkes, oppure Che Guevara, Nelson Mandela (questi due però ne hanno ammazzata di gente e tanta...).
Se lui è un terrorista allora lo sono anche i BLM, gli Antifa. Chiunque scenda in piazza a protestare può infine essere etichettato terrorista.
Per me lui era di una spanna superiore a qualsiasi personaggio dell'accozzaglia appena citata, lo si vede subito dagli occhi. Lo si capisce dalla verità delle parole.

Vabbè finiamola a tarallucci e vino. Ma allora sei un cuck?! Guarda che FI non era di destra, ci confluì il PSI in blocco. E molti di quelli, alla fine, lo hanno tradito andando in NCD... La Lorenzin per esempio. E tu votavi sti personaggi.
Poi ti ripeto, guarda che se dici a uno che è matto, per le sue idee politiche, ti prenderanno sempre per comunista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Settembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nome infelice, ma iniziativa corretta e che non viola alcuna legge.
> La stessa legge di apologia del fascismo tanto invocata, nella prassi è stata applicata solo nei casi di tentata ricostituzione di un partito analogo al defunto partito fascista.
> 
> Per quanto estremisti, CPI e FN non si possono richiamare direttamente al fascismo, quindi problemi non ce ne sono.
> ...



E' una finta, un dribbling.


----------



## admin (13 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'estrema destra, Forza Nuova, ha organizzato una marcia su Roma per il prossimo 28 ottobre 2017 contro lo Ius Soli e contro tutti gli stupri fatti da immigranti clandestini. Polemiche da parte della sinistra che vuole vietare la "Marcia dei patrioti".




Forza Nuova insiste: la marcia su Roma si farà.


----------

